# New to the IPO3 club!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

My boy and I trialed for our IPO3 for the first time yesterday (myself as a handler, and Aiden's first time for this title). 81-83-80, with high in tracking and high IPO3. I couldn't have asked for more from this dog. He put his entire heart into the trial yesterday and showed his best. We have been working 5-7 days per week for the last 3-4 months, and the work definitely paid off. The day was perfect and I am so incredibly happy. I'm still not sure if the reality of it has hit me yet, but I think it is really going to sink in when we go to club training next. We are thinking of possibly going for an FH later this season, so it's not safe so say that all the hard work is over with yet!

No tracking pictures, but it was a beautiful morning. 60ish degrees with dewy grass and a light fog. Aiden tracked extremely well. He circled the third and fourth corners slightly, but worked hard through it, and he sat at the last article. It was a really nice track and I was very very happy with him.

Aiden was Aiden in obedience. I wish there was something that I could do to get him to look more motivated and powerful overall, but he does the job well and that's all I can ask for. He did a half platz for the running down out of motion for the first time, so that was interesting. But the routine was very nice and he performed well.

I was most nervous about protection, since we have had a couple trials that didn't end so well in this phase. We had been working very hard with Scott (the helper/my boyfriend) and he was confident in reassuring me that he would be fine, and he was right! Aiden ran all 6 blinds beautifully and his guarding was some of his best. We had been working specifically on areas where I approach the dog (set up for the call out, guarding in the field after the outs) and the drives with stick hits, and Aiden easily pulled off his best performance to date. He must have been feeling really good because he needed a second out command after the long bite. Anyone who knows this dog knows how funny that truly is. 

We had an awesome day in the end. I had a great time trialing under Frank, and what made it really special for me is that Frank got to see Aiden truly succeed. We trialed for our BH under him 3 years ago and failed our second try at the IPO2 last fall, so the progress that he was able to see made me proud. 

So I am absolutely thrilled to introduce to you---

*AIDEN VOM HAUSDAKA - IPO3, CGC, TT (HOT)*​

LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

I think you're smiling in this one, Frank. 

LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

A lot of people on this forum have been supportive of Aiden and I throughout this journey, so I'd like to thank you all for your encouragement. Some of your words have really pushed me harder when I thought about giving up with this dog, and I am so glad that I never did. 


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

*THANK YOU*

LWDC Trial-9/7/13 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr​


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Huge congrats on a job well done! Lots of hard work finally paid off!!!


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

That post almost made me cry! So happy for you and Aiden. Your teamwork and hard work really really showed. It was wonderful to watch.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:congratulations:
To both of you! (GREAT photos too!)

:happyboogie: Kat


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats to you both! Great job!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Your pictures always tell the story so well

A HUGE congratulations to you both!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Fantastic photos Alexis. Congrats on your achievement!


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

GREAT pics! You can see what a team you are, and he is gorgeous! Congratulations!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Conratulations again!!! 

Love the photo with Aiden holding his ribbon!


Lee


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Eeek so happy for you!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

HUGE congratulations!!

I love love LOVE the pictures, especially the tummy rub and all the ones where he's wearing his medal. He looks so proud, and rightly so. <3


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

You guys are so truly inspiring. This is the kind of relationship everyone should strive to have with their dog. Congratulations again, you deserve it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

HUGE congratulations!! Those are awesome photos, my favourites are the last ribbon photo and the belly rub


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

:happyboogie:
BIG, BIG congrats!! Am super happy for the both of you! 

Motivation and determination!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow! Big Big CONGRATS to you and Aiden! 


I've found over the years that the animals that aren't always the easiest to train or bring along are the ones I've learned the most from.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations, huge accomplishment! Very inspiring to those of us at the start of our own training.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Congratulations. I have to say I too like the tummy rub and the holding the ribbon pictures  but all of them were great. How exciting!!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Big congrats, super excellent pics.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

CONGRATS!! What an accomplishment! He's beautiful too  how old is he? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Congrats!!!! Huge accomplishment!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Capone22 said:


> CONGRATS!! What an accomplishment! He's beautiful too  how old is he?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He just turned 4 in July! All that work in such a short time! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Super congratulations! Those pics are great!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

What an amazing accomplishment!!! Congratulations to you and Aiden!
I know there was a time you didn't think it would happen, I'm really glad it did for you!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

That last picture is awesome. Congratulations to the two of you! I can't think of anyone more deserving!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm so happy for you guys! If anyone deserved it, you both certainly did! From all the videos you posted and all the threads about him.... I never doubted that you both would succeed.

Congrats to the both of you!!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

MilesNY said:


> He just turned 4 in July! All that work in such a short time!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awesome. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

G-burg said:


> :happyboogie:
> BIG, BIG congrats!! Am super happy for the both of you!
> 
> Motivation and determination!!


My thoughts as well! :toasting:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Aiden's first day of semi-retirement was spent beating up/breaking in some new helpers. He had a blast.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> Thank you everyone! Aiden's first day of semi-retirement was spent beating up/breaking in some new helpers. He had a blast.


 
Retired dogs are the worst! They know all the buttons to push. 

Big congrats on the 3. I know you have worked very hard.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Congratulations! He looks fantastic! I absolutely LOVE the one of you rubbing his belly!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Alexis, I am SO happy for you!!! You guys have worked really hard for this and it's so great to see all that hard work pay off!!! Now you get to do it all over again with Carma! Aiden, enjoy your retirement beating up and breaking in new helpers! 

Alexis, great job!!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks again, guys


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Congratulations, we may disagree in other threads but I respect your accomplishment. Nice looking dog and action shots.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I know how hard you have worked for this title.. makes it even more "awesome". Congratulations again for never giving up and on Aiden's new title.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Fantastic!! All your hard work has paid off, congrats!!


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Congratulations Alexis, you should be very proud of what you and aiden have accomplished together.

We have a saying in my club "a circle doesn't die a square" 

Meaning You can not turn a dog into something that he is not. 

Your training, love and dedication have made Aiden the best circle he could ever be. Congratulation, great job. you earned it!!!!!

Frank


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

CONGRATS!! Awesome work! Love the last pic!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks again everybody! 

Over the weekend, my boyfriend surprised me with a beautiful collage of photos from the trial made by a very talented friend. I have a large print to frame in my house and I absolutely love it.


IPO3 Collage by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats!


----------

